# Bit ideas for barrel racing



## BojoBanjo (Jan 4, 2010)

Im training my horse in a long shank tom thumb,im thinking about puttin her in a snaffle for getting her softer,but anyways,shes been doing great but as we move into faster speeds,she tends to lose bend coming around the barrel and STILL drops her shoulder into it sometimes,and i kno ive heard,you cant fix a horse with just a bit,but im just wanting to try some things out,so what bit would be good for that? or should i just put her in a snaffle and go back to basics for a lil bit?
oh and by they way,ive heard the millon dollar bit is really good..and all of her bits are really good...are they?


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

pm dimmers_double . she is the best with bits.


----------



## Kansasbarrelracer (Sep 30, 2009)

I ride in a million dollar bit, and I get more flex from my horse. I just love it. I use to ride my horses in a full cheek snaffle, then I switched and I get more control over my horses.


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper (Jul 5, 2008)

i like a wonder bit for BR.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

If you are having trouble with bend, I certainly suggest going back to a regular snaffle for a while.


----------



## OzarkGrey (Dec 15, 2008)

If she is dropping the shoulder and/or slicing barrels, I would think of how I am setting her up for the turn!
Have someone video your runs, and watch your hands and legs as well as your approach to the barrel! You might just be missing the cues sometimes? 
Please don't take my suggestion wrong!...Just what came to mind
With that said, I prefer the wonder bit or sweet iron gag over the tom thumb!


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I would ride in whichever snaffle works best for her with direct reining until you are solid then you can worry about moving up to a bit with more oomph.


----------



## PaintsPwn (Dec 29, 2009)

> If she is dropping the shoulder and/or slicing barrels, I would think of how I am setting her up for the turn!


Amen! I know when I practice the slower speeds, I swing way far around the barrel because my gelding thinks he's NFR quality (and he's not yet, because I'm a wimp! But he's starting to go faster and faster to my dismay...) and he tries to be a bad cat. So when we go wide around those barrels at a walk and trot, when we do run, he actually hits his pocket... 97% of the time XD We're still very new.


----------



## morgangoolsby (Dec 15, 2009)

i agree i like like wonder bits for br


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I used to use the Wonder bit as well, and hackemores. I've also used Snaffles of all kinds, and even my rope halters, depending on the type of show we were at...Lol! 

Whatever the horse runs best in, is what I used...


----------



## countrylady (Jan 18, 2010)

_Id be going back to a snaffle for awile and working on the basics._


----------



## BojoBanjo (Jan 4, 2010)

thank you guyss.
=)


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I like to use a basic copper snaffle with rollers, because Jester likes to play with it while we are waiting to run. However, I have been notorious for riding in a curb with Annie, although I don't do it anymore because she's a lot more supple since Toni worked her.


----------

